# Before I build



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Before I spend the money and build, I would like to know if anyone has built a pair of 2, 2.5, or 3 way speakers for around the $500US? Also would like to know if this has happened, how much money do you think you would have spent to buy a pair (retail) that would compare?

Thanks Mike


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

My HT 2.0 monitors were in that range. Roughly judging by measured FR among other things, they are comparable to speakers in the $500-$1000 range IMO. It isn't easy to put a price tag on custom builds.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

I read something somewhere recently and it said that a commercially built speaker cost about 1/5 to make compared to its retail price. I was just curious if anyone felt the same about DIY?

I have had eye on the Statements II for a while now. I am sure they will be a great pair. I have quiet a large space with a vaulted ceiling, and I just hope the fill the space, at least compared to my current entry Def tech BP6's. I have a friend that has the DEF Tech 7001sc driven by a vincent hybrid amp in about half the space regular ceiling, and they sound great at low volume as well as well as when crank them up. I dont want to say that I am envious but I am somewhat.

I dont think an amp is my problem, I think space an speakers, hence why I think I need to build a large 3 way speaker. I may or may not still need an amp, but I think the speakers need to come first. correct me if I am wrong.

Am I correct to think a large tower speaker to fill a 22' x 17' with a 12' vaulted ceiling? Obviously I am in the saving the cash mode right now. Man things are tight! For the $1000 range ( lower end ) any ideas on a build or am I barking up the right tree with the statements II?

Do I need a 3 way or can I get by with a 2 or 2.5? I really am looking for nice tight bass for music. Although at this time is less than for HT, but who knows maybe my life will change. I have 2 DIY subs that will take care of LFE's for movies, not perfect. I I i don't think they do that great for music.

Enough rambling I have to go to work! 
Mike


----------



## Steeve-O (Dec 3, 2010)

You can alway check do it yourself sound group they have nice SEOS 2 way speaker kit. They might not be the best for music but they have great review for HT use, they are crazy efficient and have many option for all budget.


----------



## Kiwilistener (Apr 5, 2010)

From my perspective, I would say build your own. Go three-way if the budget will let you as you sometimes have to compromise too much on 2 or 2.5 way designs. The midrange almost always loses out in 2 ways.
For the sort of outlay you want to spend, there are a number of very good designs to be had from members here and on other forums, that will easily out perform anything shop bought in the $500 to $4000 range and in some cases a lot better than that.

Case in point would be my Strads. They are a take on Troels Gravesen's Strads design, using different drivers and crossover but the construction elements are basically the same. However I modelled them more after the Elipsa styled speaker. Cost would be approx $500.00 US.
To buy a set here I would have to spend a little over $25,000 - Sonus Faber NZ -- which is $19,989.69USD at todays exchange rate.

The result has been better than anything I have owned to date, including some very good Kef & B&W speakers.
Build time in total was around 200 hrs over a period of weekends.
As you can see in the image below they arent small and they dwarf my Aria2's.

Build Log.
So if you have the facilities or the help I say go for it, and the Statement II's would be a very good place to start.


----------



## Goozoo (Jun 19, 2014)

One option that you want to consider is Chane audio a5rx-c. They have a fantastic speaker set that is audiophile quality at less than $500 each. Look at the reviews and make your own call.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Is there a website? I am not coming up with anything that I can look at. Only a forum


----------



## Goozoo (Jun 19, 2014)

Audiodreamer said:


> Is there a website? I am not coming up with anything that I can look at. Only a forum


Take a look here
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/A5rx-c


----------



## Goozoo (Jun 19, 2014)

Take a look here

http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/A5rx-c


----------



## harry potter (Mar 1, 2015)

Why not try some of these: 

Hi Guys, 

Thank you to all those people who made encouraging comments about my first attempts at speaker building. Here are some thoughts about my current speakers.

I have two pairs - one pair for Home theatre: Hawthorn Silver Iris 10'' co-axials with compression drivers and one pair for stereo listening - Audio Nirvana Super 12'' cast frame full range.

They were both built in my garage with the following minimal equipment;

- A two speed drill
- 2 clamps
- a hacksaw
- a small electric jigsaw
- a small tool kit - hammer, pliers, spirit level, screwdriver, set square, ruler, etc 
- a small folding picnic table
- assorted nuts and bolts, rubber grommets and washers and plastic grills

The materials are from various sources:

- IKEA - Assorted coloured kitchen door cupboards and handles ($30 per door)
- 2 black aluminium fence posts from the hardware store ($30 each)
- 2 black angle brackets ($15 a pair)
- 4 pieces of high density foam, cut with the jigsaw ($17 a piece)
- 2 plastic gutter leaf traps ($15 a pair)
- 10'' OB speakers from Hawthorne Audio - $258 a pair - including high compression drivers and minimal
crossovers
- 12'' OB speakers from Audio Nirvana (Common sense Audio) $250 off E Bay (normally $328 a pair)
- assorted nuts, bolts, spikes, cupboard bolts, washers and rubber grommets - $100

Each speaker takes about 5 hours to assemble from scratch and you can be listening to them that evening.

The sound..............let's talk about how good they sound!

1. The bass ! OB bass is way better than box bass. It sounds more real and is full sounding like a real 
instrument. It goes deep enough with a 10'' speaker driver for jazz, female vocals, small ensembles etc but
likes support for heavy tracks like dub, and reggae. Here I supplement the 10'' with a 12'' passive non vented
sub. This fills in the bottom end and the bass is then awesome - with great impact.
2. The midrange! This is where the OB's are really excellent. They produce the most realistic voices and
diction. They are non fatiguing and I can listen to mine for hours. They are particularly good with jazz and 
and piano and bass instruments. The soundscape is tangible, if using them as point source monitors.
3. The top end is sweet, clear and non brittle with both sets of speakers and is integrated into the mix very 
well. I would say the are an overall excellent way to listen to music. They do not get louder when you turn up
the volume........the sound just gets bigger!

You may feel that I an going overboard about these speakers but I must say in 30 years of buying expensive hi fi equipment, These are my best buy ever. Plus, it also feels good to make something that actually lives up to it's expectations.

Open baffle sounds are exactly what people said they should be (the best source of info on the subject without doubt is Darrel Hawthorne - of Hawthorne Audio)

A few words of caution - they need to be tweaked.

- My pairs both sound better on spiked stands, tilted back 7-10 degrees
- the tube stands and are filled with sand and all the fittings are rubber mounted very tightly
- they like to be toed in a little
- they sound great at about 9-10 feet apart, pulled out from the back wall at least 15'' and side walls about a
metre

But apart from those few issues they are fit and forget..............and the more you play them the better they sound.

I wonder why I have not done this DIY thing before!!!!!

Regards Harry Potter


Attachments



Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ers-some-thoughts-feedback.html#ixzz3TE741TkD


----------

